# Can't run more than one device on wireless network?



## VictoriaC (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi guys! 

Ive always had some kind of trouble with my wireless network. When my computer ran strictly on my modem alone years ago, everything was fine, but then the introduction of my linksys router ruined everything.
The first issue is that I am never, at any time, able to run more than one device on my wireless network. I can't run my xbox and computer (my Dell desktop is capable of running on a wireless connection), or even a laptop. People who come to my house cant even connect to my network with their phones! (Says connected, but pages wont load)
The second issue, is that whenever I go on the computer or xbox, I HAVE to reset my router and modem by yanking the power and letting it reconnect. Everytime. And recently, my internet has been dropping out of nowhere (I am connected, but I have no internet access)
Id really appreciate any kind of help, the problems Im having are getting progressively worse. My family cant run a computer and a laptop at the same time and it is very frustrating!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi VictoriaC, and welcome to TSG.

When you have your laptop or desktop operating with a working connection to the router, open a DOS/Command screen.
Enter an* IPCONFIG /ALL* command. Select, copy and paste the entire set of results into a new post in this thread.

Assuming you are able to log into the router's admin pages, please let us know:
1) If DHCP is enabled on the Wireless/LAN ports
2) The DHCP range on the Wireless/LAN ports
3) The sub-net mask on the Wireless/LAN ports


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Also ...

Is the modem connected to the router's WAN (or Modem or Internet) port and not a LAN (numbered) port?

What is the brand and model of the modem? The model of the Linksys router?


----------



## VictoriaC (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi guys! I curently have a Linksys WRT54G2 V1. Firmware is up to date and everything. The modem is connected to a numbered port as it is the only way I can get an internet connection on my PC. The computer is connected to the Internet port of my router. Im currently on my PC now, and my ipconfig came to:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ChippysPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : nyc.rr.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 82-06-E6-A4-A8-1D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-A4-A8-1E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : nyc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1703 802.11b/g/n (2.4GHz)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-A4-A8-1D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6d07:dcf5:3886:7e77%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 67.247.61.190(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 14, 2012 2:01:11 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 14, 2012 3:01:07 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 67.247.56.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.86.96.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 383780582
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-80-39-C6-D4-BE-D9-A6-09-0A

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D4-BE-D9-A6-09-0A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{70A1B3DB-9E58-4755-A95D-661518904AF2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : nyc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:43f7:3dbe::43f7:3dbe(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8028C31A-46E5-486C-BD3E-3F8A8088D2DD}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.nyc.rr.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : nyc.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2ca3:3cdf:bc08:c241(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2ca3:3cdf:bc08:c241%19(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{77E9197E-BC9D-4032-88E3-D341CA6A652F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## VictoriaC (Aug 14, 2012)

EDIT: To answer an earlier question, I cannot access my routers admin page with the connection I am on now. I have to rearrange my ethernet cables until the page comes up.
There is also no ip address conflict to my knowlege either. (I know sometimes this causes people to have to reset their router/modem everytime they want to connect a device) My router is set to 192.168.1.1 and my xbox is 192.168.1.101... Not sure what else it could be


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Not sure what else it could be


You said that you are not connecting the modem to your router's WAN port. Thus, you are using it as only an ethernet switch and wireless access point. Since your modem is apparently a modem only, and you are paying for only one public IP address you can get internet access on only one device at a time. And you have to power cycle the modem when switching the device. Perfectly normal operation.

Unplug the modem and router and shut down computers and other devices.

Connect modem to router's WAN port and a computer to a router LAN port.

Plug in modem. Plug in router. Boot computer. You should now have internet access and be able to login to the router for any additional configuration desired. Connect other computers and devices and they should also have internet access.


----------



## VictoriaC (Aug 14, 2012)

TerryNet
im currently writing on my phone. I tried the setup you told me as well as power cycling my modem and wasn't able to access the internet on either my PC or xbox (connected to network, but not internet). I am however, able to access my routers admin page with this setup


----------



## VictoriaC (Aug 14, 2012)

And i apologize for my lack of understanding when it comes to networking. I hate dealing with this stuff. But if I'm only paying for one public IP address, am i doomed to power cycling and using one computer at a time forever? Ill call our ISP to see if we can have a modem with router capabilities installed, but only if w eabsolutely have to


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Check the WAN (Internet) status to see if it was assigned an IP configuration (should be similar to the post # 4 wireless IPv4, mask, gateway, DNS server) or if there is any useful error message in the log.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Re your post # 8, we should be able to get you working with your current equipment. However, the router could be defective (I have a couple like that, including one that failed after two days). Or there could be a problem with the cable between modem and router. Or there could be some other rare problem. But the darn thing should be working now.

Just for the record, what is the brand and model of the modem?


----------



## VictoriaC (Aug 14, 2012)

Ive got a uBee even though I'm not sure of the exact model name (doesnt say on the underside of it and ive long lost the box for it)... Im going to guess DDM3513 Docsis 3.0?

****EDIT: I lie, Im almost positive its U10C018 ubee docsis 2.0, upon further reasearch


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks, just wanted to make sure it is a modem only. Should add one more thing to my post # 6: Make sure nothing is connected by USB to the modem.


----------



## VictoriaC (Aug 14, 2012)

Should I try power cycling the modem again without the USB connected to it? My uBee has a direct connection to my computer via USB. Does that affect anything really? My previous modem didnt have this so I thought it was odd but i connected it anyway


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Should I try power cycling the modem again without the USB connected to it?


Yes, please; unplug for at least 30 seconds.



> Does that affect anything really?


Yes, you can get your one public IP via USB if the computer has the proper driver installed. I don't really think that is happening here, but maybe the modem is being inconsistent somehow. Better to have only the USB or only the ethernet connected to the modem until you are sure you know what is happening.


----------



## VictoriaC (Aug 14, 2012)

Tried power cycling it with the modem in the wan port of my router and without the usb in the modem and still nothing on either device. I even had difficulty getting back on my PC power cycling and using the setup I discovered to get a connection on there. Perhaps its just my router? When I connect the pc to the modem directly the internet works fine


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're using the same cable to connect the router to the modem as you do to connect the computer to the modem, right?

Reminder: see post # 9.


----------



## VictoriaC (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes. Every combination of cables that I've tried still only allows one device at a time to access the internet


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You now have internet access with one computer with the router properly connected?


----------



## VictoriaC (Aug 14, 2012)

No. The only way I have a connection on the pc is when I run one ethenet cable from the computer to the internet port on the router and a cable from the modem in a number port. I have everything "properly" connected right now and looked at the properties of my network type and it says "access point". Should it say something else?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You should not be getting internet access with the computer connected to the router's WAN or Internet port. That, plus the router not working as it should, is almost proof to me that the router is defective. I would be trying another router at this point. Maybe you can borrow somebody's.


----------



## VictoriaC (Aug 14, 2012)

I think I should just invest in another router. But what baffles me is that when I first had the router, everything worked okay but it stopped working in a matter of days, I've been putting up with this for years now because I didn't think the brand new router I bought could have failed in a matter of days/ a week or so


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you see my post # 10 about one router failing in two days?

Some people die within minutes of birth while some live more than 100 years. Same is true for electronic devices (well, none have yet lived for 100 years).


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Terrynet, does sounds like a bad router. 
I wonder, however, if it could be a MAC Address problem. I know that most ISP's say thet don't use it any more, but when my router stopped workin with InsightBB (we don't use MAC authorization) after 3 months, that was the only thing that got it back.

VictoriaC,
If you haven't cloned your computer's MAC Address into the router, you might try that. Couple of minutes work that may save money. I could give you better instructions if I knew what model Linksys you had.

Connect the computer to a LAN port of the router.
Access the router through your browser.
Go to WAN setup.
There should be a section called Clone MAC Address.
Usually has a button marked Clone Computer's MAC Address.
Click it and Save Changes. 
Then connect the router to the modem using the WAN/Internet port.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I did not mention MAC Address cloning because more than one computer, including one via wireless in an above ipconfig, was able to get internet access. I did not know which one to suggest cloning. But, as you say, it costs little to try and hurts nothing.


----------

